# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا الحديث ؟؟

## دحية الكلبي

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ‏قَالَ: جَاءَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلِّمْنِي كَلِمَاتٍ أَدْعُو بِهِن فقَالَ: " تُسَبِّحِينَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَشْرًا وَتَحْمَدِينَهُ عَشْرًا وَتُكَبِّرِينَه  ُ عَشْرًا ثُمَّ سَلِي حَاجَتَكِ فَإِنَّهُ يَقُولُ قَدْ فَعَلْتُ قَدْ فَعَلْتُ.

================
وسؤال آخر لوسمحتم  هل التسبيح بعشر معارض للتسبيح بثلاث وثلاثين ؟ بارك الله فيكم وزادكم الله علماً

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الحبيب الفاضل / دحية الكلبي- سلمك الله - . 
الحديث ضعيفٌ قال الشَيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني في النافلة (44) : (( أخرجه النسائي (3/ 51) ، والترمذي - كما في ((أطراف المزي)) (1/ 85) ، وابن خزيمة (2/31) ، وابن حبان (2342) ، والحاكم (1/255) من طريق عكرمة بن عمار، حدثني إسحاق بن عبد الله ابن أبي طلحة، عن أنس بن مالك قال: جاءت أم سليم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله علمني شيئاً أدعو به في صلاتي فقال 000 فذكره. قال الترمذي ((حسن غريب)) . وقال الحاكم: ((صحيح على شرط مسلم، ولم يخرجاه. ((ووافقه الذهبي)) !!
قلت: ولكن عكرمة بن عمار قد خولف في إسناده. قال الحافظ في ((النكت الظراف)) (85/ 1) قال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه: رواه الأوزاعي، عن إسحاق بن أبي طلحة، عن أم سليم وهو مرسل، وهو أشبه من حديث عكرمة بن عمار)) أ. هـ*. ورواه عامر بن سعيد عن القاسم بن مالك المزني عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن سعيد بن أبي حسين عن أنس بن مالك قال: زار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أم سليم فصلى في بيته تطوعاً ثم قال: يا أم سليم إذا صليت فقولي: سبحان الله عشرا 000 الحديث. في((علل الحديث)) (2/ 191) : ((سئل أبو زرعة عن هذا الحديث فقال: حدثنا فروة بن أبي المغراء عن القاسم بن مالك عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن حسين بن أبي سفيان عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وكذا رواه ابن فضيل عن عبد الرحمان بن إسحاق عن حسين بن أبي سفيان عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.)) أ. هـ*. قلت - أي أبو إسحاق الحويني - : فأبو زرعة يكشف لنا الاختلاف في إسناد هذا الحديث؛ فرواه عامر بن سعيد، فجعله عن رواية سعيد بن أبي أنس. وحسين هذا آت لم يتصحف فلم أقف له على ترجمة، ثم رواه بن أبي المغراء فخالف عامر بن سعيد فجعله عن حسين بن أبي سفيان عن أنس، وفروة ابن أبي المغراء أوثق من عامر بن سعيد، فالأول وثقه الدارقطني وابن حبان وقال أبو حاتم: ((صدوق)) وهو من رجال البخاري. أما عامر بن سعيد فهو الخراساني. ترجمه ابن أبي حاتم في ((الجرح والتعديل)) (3/ 1/ 322) وحكى عن أبيه: ((صدوق)) . وخالفه محمد بن فضيل عن عبد الرحمن عن حسين بن أبي سفيان مرسلاً وهو ضعيف كيفما دار لأن حسين بن أبي سفيان مجهول. قال أبو حاتم: ((مجهول، ليس بالقوى)) - كما في ((الجرح والتعديل)) (1/ 2/ 54) لولده )) أهـ . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

إسناده حسن، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عكرمة بن عمار، فقد روى له مسلم وأصحاب السنن، وله أوهام تنزله عن رتبة الصحيح.
وأخرجه النسائي 3/51، وابن خزيمة (850) ، وابن حبان (2011) ، والضياء في "المختارة" (1517) و (1518) من طريق وكيع، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه الترمذي (481) ، والحاكم 1/255 و317، والضياء (1515) و (1516) من طريق ابن المبارك، عن عكرمة بن عمار، به.
وأخرجه أبو يعلى (4292) ، والبزار (3096- كشف الأستار) ، والطبراني في "الدعاء" (725) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الواسطي، عن الحسين ابن أبي سفيان، عن أنس قال: زار رسولُ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أم سُليم، فصلى في بيتها صلاة تطوع، فقال: يا أم سُليم، إذا صليت المكتوبة، فقولي: ... فذكره. وإسناده ضعيف لضعف عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق وجهالة شيخه.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*أما ما يتعلق بسؤالك الثاني؛ فلا تعارض أخي الكريم، وإنما هي صيغ، وللمزيد اطلاع مشكوراً على هذا الرابط:
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...57155469,d.eW0*R]

----------


## اكرم غانم اسماعيل

قال الشيخ شعيب الارناؤوط في تخريج المسند 12207
إسناده حسن، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير عكرمة بن عمار، فقد روى له مسلم وأصحاب السنن، وله أوهام تنزله عن رتبة الصحيح.
وأخرجه النسائي 3/51، وابن خزيمة (850) ، وابن حبان (2011) ، والضياء في "المختارة" (1517) و (1518) من طريق وكيع، بهذا الإسناد.
وأخرجه الترمذي (481) ، والحاكم 1/255 و317، والضياء (1515) و (1516) من طريق ابن المبارك، عن عكرمة بن عمار، به.
وأخرجه أبو يعلى (4292) ، والبزار (3096- كشف الأستار) ، والطبراني في "الدعاء" (725) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الواسطي، عن الحسين ابن أبي سفيان، عن أنس قال: زار رسولُ الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أم سُليم، فصلى في بيتها صلاة تطوع، فقال: يا أم سُليم، إذا صليت المكتوبة، فقولي: ... فذكره
وإسناده ضعيف لضعف عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق وجهالة شيخه.
وقال الشيخ الالباني في الصحيحة/ 3338-
 (يا أم رافع! إذا قمت إلى الصلاة؛ فسبحي الله عشراً، وهلِّليه عشراً، واحمديه عشراً، وكبريه عشراً، واستغفريه عشراً، فإنك إذا سبحت عشراً قال: هذا لي، وإذا هللت قال: هذا لي، وإذا حمدت قال: هذا لي، وإذا كبرت قال: هذا لي، وإذا استغفرت قال: قد غفرت لك) .
أخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (37-38/ 105) ، ومن طريقه الديلمي (3/ 1 31) ، والحافظ ابن حجر في "نتائج الأفكار" (1/389-390) من طريق ابن منده من طريقين عن عطاف بن خالد: حدثني زيد بن أسلم عن أم رافع رضي الله عنها أنها قالت:
يا رسول الله! دلني على عمل يأجرني الله عز وجل عليه؟ قال: ... فذكره، وقال الحافظ:
"هذا حديث حسن، ورجاله موثقون، لكن في (عطاف) مقال يتعلق
بضبطه، وقد تابعه بُكير بن مسمار عن زيد بن أسلم، وسمّى (أم رافع) ؛ فقال: عن سلمى أم بني رافع ... فذكر الحديث نحوه، لكن أطلق موضع القول، والشيخ (يعني: عطافاً) حمله على الإرادة، ووقع لنا من وجه آخر ما قد يدل على أنه داخل الصلاة".
قلت: ثم ساقه من طريق ابن منده أيضاً بسنده الصحيح عن هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم عن عبد الله بن وهب عن أم رافع أنها قالت:
يا رسول الله! أخبرني بعمل أفتتح به صلاتي ... فذكر الحديث نحوه. قال: "وأخرج الترمذي وصححه عن أنس أن أم سليم قالت:
يا رسول الله! علمني كلمات أقولهن في صلاتي ... فذكر نحوه.
وأخرجه أبو يعلى من وجه آخر عن أنس بلفظ:
"إذا صليت المكتوبة.. ".
وأفادت رواية هشام بن سعد زيادة راو بين زيد بن أسلم وأم رافع. والله أعلم ".
قلت: يشير إلى (عبد الله بن وهب) ، ولم يتكلم الحافظ عنه بشيء، ولا أستبعد أنه (عبد الله بن وهب بن زمعة بن الأسود بن المطلب الأسدي الأصغر) ؛ فإنه مدني من هذه الطبقة، وروى عن أم سلمة، وروى عنه جمع، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات " (5/48) ، وحسن له الترمذي (3873) . وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":
"ثقة".
وأما متابعة بكير بن مسمار التي ذكرها الحافظ؛ فقد أخرجها الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"- بإسناد رجاله ثقات غير شيخ الطبراني- نحوه، كما قال الحافظ ولكنه مختصر عن هذا، ولذلك خرجته في الكتاب الآخر (6620) ، ولكنه شاهد جيد لهذا في الجملة. ومثله حديث أنس عند الترمذي وغيره، وفيه مكان الجملة الأخيرة من حديث الترجمة:
"ثم سليه حاجتك، يقول: نعم، نعم ".
وقد خرجته من أجلها هناك أيضاً (3688) .
وللحديث شاهد من رواية محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء قال: قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لسودة:
"سبحي الله كل غداة عشراً، وكبري عشراً، واحمدي عشراً، وقولي: اغفر لي (عشراً) ؛ فإنه يقول: قد فعلت، قد فعلت ".
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف " (10/294/9480) من طريق شبيب بن غرقدة عنه.
قلت: وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين، لكنه مرسل؛ محمد
ابن عمرو بن عطاء: هو القرشي العامري، تابعي مات في حدود العشرين بعد المائة.
وقد صح من فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يؤكد أن الذكر الوارد في الحديث أنه في الصلاة، وهو ما جاء من طرق عن عائشة قالت:
كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا قام من الليل يفتتح صلاته: كان يكبر عشراً، ويحمد عشراً، ويسبح عشراً، ويهلل عشراً، ويستغفر عشراً ... الحديث، رواه أبو داود وغيره، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبو داود" (742) ، و"صفة الصلاة".

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيكم ، طيب من صح عنده الحديث ويريد العمل به ، فكيف يفعل ؟؟ هل يسبح آخر الصلاة ؟ قبل أم بعد التسليم ؟ 
===============
هل يجوز لي نشر هذا الحديث على أنه صحيح إن شاء الله ؟؟

----------


## دحية الكلبي

اخي أبا عاصم حفظك الله وزادك الله علما ، الرابط الذي وضعت أراهم يتناقشون حول ( ضرورة الترجيح ) !!! فما رأيك ؟

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الحَديثُ لا يَصح - سلمك الله - . والله أعلمُ بالصواب.

----------


## دحية الكلبي

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا زرعة ، ألا يرتقي لدرجة الحسن ؟

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الحَديث ضَعيفٌ أخي الحَبيب وفي الصَحيح غنى عَنهُ.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=346450

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*3338- (يا أم رافع! إذا قمت إلى الصلاة؛ فسبحي الله عشراً، وهلِّليه عشراً، واحمديه عشراً، وكبريه عشراً، واستغفريه عشراً، فإنك إذا سبحت عشراً قال : هذا لي ، و إذا هللت قال : هذا لي ، وإذا حمدت قال : هذا لي ، وإذا كبرت قال : هذا لي ، و إذا استغفرت قال: قد غفرت لك ).*
*أخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (37-38/ 105)، ومن طريقه الديلمي (3/ 1 31)، والحافظ ابن حجر في "نتائج الأفكار" (1/389-390) من طريق ابن منده من طريقين عن عطاف بن خالد: حدثني زيد بن أسلم عن أم رافع رضي الله عنها أنها قالت:*
*يا رسول الله! دلني على عمل يأجرني الله عز وجل عليه؟ قال :... فذكره ، وقال الحافظ:*
*"هذا حديث حسن، ورجاله موثقون، لكن في (عطاف) مقال يتعلق*
*بضبطه، وقد تابعه بُكير بن مسمار عن زيد بن أسلم، وسمّى (أم رافع)؛ فقال: عن سلمى أم بني رافع... فذكر الحديث نحوه، لكن أطلق موضع القول، والشيخ (يعني: عطافاً ) حمله على الإرادة، ووقع لنا من وجه آخر ما قد يدل على أنه داخل الصلاة".*
*قلت: ثم ساقه من طريق ابن منده أيضاً بسنده الصحيح عن هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم عن عبدالله بن وهب عن أم رافع أنها قالت:*
*يا رسول الله! أخبرني بعمل أفتتح به صلاتي... فذكر الحديث نحوه. قال: "وأخرج الترمذي وصححه عن أنس أن أم سليم قالت:*
*يا رسول الله! علمني كلمات أقولهن في صلاتي... فذكر نحوه.*
*وأخرجه أبو يعلى من وجه آخر عن أنس بلفظ:*
*"إذا صليت المكتوبة.. ".*
*وأفادت رواية هشام بن سعد زيادة راو بين زيد بن أسلم وأم رافع. والله أعلم ".*
*قلت: يشير إلى (عبدالله بن وهب)، ولم يتكلم الحافظ عنه بشيء، ولا أستبعد أنه (عبدالله بن وهب بن زمعة بن الأسود بن المطلب الأسدي الأصغر)؛ فإنه مدني من هذه الطبقة، وروى عن أم سلمة، وروى عنه جمع، وذكره ا بن حبان في "الثقات " (5/48)، وحسن له الترمذي (3873).وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":*
*"ثقة".*
*وأما متابعة بكير بن مسمار التي ذكرها الحافظ؛ فقد أخرجها الطبراني في*
*"المعجم الكبير"- بإسناد رجاله ثقات غير شيخ الطبراني- نحوه، كما قال الحافظ ولكنه مختصر عن هذا، ولذلك خرجته في الكتاب الآخر (6620)، ولكنه شاهد جيد لهذا في الجملة. ومثله حديث أنس عند الترمذي وغيره، وفيه مكان الجملة الأخيرة من حديث الترجمة:*
*"ثم سليه حاجتك، يقول: نعم، نعم ".*
*وقد خرجته من أجلها هناك أيضاً (3688).*
*وللحديث شاهد من رواية محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء قال: قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لسودة:*
*"سبحي الله كل غداة عشراً، وكبري عشراً، واحمدي عشراً، وقولي: اغفر لي (عشراً)؛ فإنه يقول: قد فعلت، قد فعلت ".*
*أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف " (10/294/9480) من طريق شبيب بن غرقدة عنه.*
*قلت: وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين، لكنه مرسل؛ محمد*
*ابن عمرو بن عطاء: هو القرشي العامري، تابعي مات في حدود العشرين بعد المائة.*
*وقد صح من فعله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يؤكد أن الذكر الوارد في الحديث أنه في الصلاة، وهو ما جاء من طرق عن عائشة قالت:*
*كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا قام من الليل يفتتح صلاته: كان يكبر عشراً، ويحمد عشراً، ويسبح عشراً، ويهلل عشراً، ويستغفر عشراً... الحديث، رواه أبو داود وغيره، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبو داود" (742)، و"صفة الصلاة". *

**الكتاب : السلسلة الصحيحة* 
*المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*3336- (قل: سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر. فعقد الأعرابي على يده ، وقضى وتفكر ثم رجع، فتبسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: تفكر البائس.*
*فجاء فقال: يا رسول الله! سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر؛ هذا لله، فما لي ؟ فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :*
*يا أعرابي! إذا قلت: سبحان الله، قال الله : صدقت، وإذا قلت: الحمد لله، قال الله: صدقت، وإذا قلت : لا إله إلا الله ، قال الله : صدقت، وإذا قلت: الله أكبر؛ قال الله : صدقت.*
*وإذا قلت: اللهم! اغفر لي، قال الله: قد فعلت، وإذا قلت: اللهم! ارحمني؛ قال الله: [ قد ] فعلت، وإذا قلت: اللهم! ارزقني، قال الله: قد فعلت. فعقد الأعرابي على سبع في يده، ثم ولّى).*
*أخرجه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (1/431- 432/619) من طريق الحسن ابن ثواب أبي علي: حدثني عمار بن عثمان الحلبي أبو عثمان- وكان أحمد بن حنبل يوثقه، وتأسف على أنه لم يكتب عنه شيئاً-: حدثني جعفر بن سليمان الضّبعي عن ثابت عن أنس قال:*
*جاء أعرابي إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فقال: يا رسول الله! علمني خيراً، فأخذ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيده فقال:... فذكره.*
*قلت: وهذا إسناد جيد، رجاله ثقات، أما من دون الحسن بن ثواب؛ فثقات حفاظ معروفون، ولذلك لم أذكرهم.*
*وأما الحسن بن تواب؛ فقد أضناني البحث عنه حتى وجدته، فسجدت لله*
*شكراً على توفيقه، فأساله المزيد من فضله، فترجمه الخطيب البغدادي في "التاريخ " (10/ 291- 292) برواية جمع من الحفاظ عنه، وروى عن الدارقطني أنه قال:*
*"بغدادي ثقة ".*
*مات سنة (268).*
*ومن جملة من روى عنه أبو بكر الخلال، وقال:*
*"كان شيخاً جليل القدر، وكان له بأبي عبدالله أنس شديد، قال لي: كنت إذا دخلت إلى أبي عبدالله يقول لي: إني أفشي إليك ما لا أفشيه إلى ولدي، ولا إلى غيره. فأقول له: لك عندي ما قال العباس لابنه عبدالله: إن عمر بن الخطاب يكرمك ويقدمك، فلا تفشين له سرّآ، فإن أمت فقد ذهب، وإن أعش فلن أحدث بها عنك يا أبا عبدالله! فيفشي إليه أشياء كثيرة. وكان عنده عن أبي عبدالله جزء كبير، فيه مسائل كبار لم يجئ بها غيره مشبعة".*
*ثم ساق عنه بعض المسائل.*
*وأما عمار بن عثمان الحلبي؛ فهو بصري روى عنه أيضاً "حميد بن الربيع وأهل العراق " كما في "ثقات ابن حبان " (8/518)؛ ووثقه الإمام أحمد أيضاً كما ترى في إسناد الحديث، والظاهر أنها من الفوائد التي تلقاها الحسن بن ثواب عن الإمام أحمد، ولعلها في الجزء الذي أشار إليه أبو بكر الخلال رحمه الله.*
*وبالجملة؛ فهذا الإسناد صحيح كما يتبين من هذا التحقيق، وهو من نفائس هذا الكتاب بفضل الله؛ فإن المنذري في "الترغيب " أشار إلى تضعيفه بتصديره إياه بقوله "وروي عن أنس.. "، وقال:*
*"رواه ابن أبي الدنيا والبيهقي، وهو في "المسند"، و"سنن النسائي " من حديث أبي هريرة بمعناه "!*
*وأما المعلقون الثلاثة على "الترغيب " في طبعتهم الجديدة الحسناء! فقد اهتبلوا الإشارة المذكورة ليتظاهروا أنهم على معرفة بهذا العلم، فكشفوا عن جهلهم به حيث قالوا:*
*"وفيه جعفر بن سليمان الضّبعي: ينفرد بأحاديث عُدت مما ينكر: "ميزان الاعتدال " (1/408) ".*
*هكذا نقلوا من "الميزان "! وهو نقل مبتور، لعله غير مقصود! متوهمين أنهم نقلوا ما يؤيد تضعيفهم للحديث، وذلك من الأدلة الكثيرة على جهلهم بهذا العلم، وتطفلهم عليه ؛ فإن العبرة بكون الراوي ثقة أو صدوقاً، ولا يضره بعد ذلك أن يكون له أحاديث أنكرت عليه، فإن الجرح لا يثبت بهذا، وإنما إذا كثرت مناكيره، وحينئذ يقال في مثله: منكر الحديث؛ وجعفر هذا ليس كذلك، والعجيب أن كلام الذهبي يدل على ذلك ويؤكده! فإنه قال- بعد أن ذكر كلام الأئمة فيه كالمخلص لها-:*
*"وهو صدوق في نفسه، وينفرد بأحاديث غدت مما ينكر، واختلف في الاحتجاج بها، منها... " ثم ساق ستة أحاديث، وعقب عليها بقوله:*
*"وغالب ذلك في "صحيح مسلم "... ".*
*قلت: وبعضها عنده من روايته عن جعفر عن ثابت عن أنس، وهو حديث: "إنه حديث عهد بربه "؛ وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" (3/143/678) (1)، و"مختصر*
*__________*
*(1) تنبيه: وقع تخريج هذا الحديث في الصفحة الأخرى تحت حديث آخر، وهو ضعيف.*
*ووقع تخريج الثاني تحت الحديث الأول! وهو حديث صحيح، وهو من أفحش الأخطاء المطبعية التي وقعت في "الإرواء"، بسبب عدم إشرافي على تصحيح تجاربه، وجهل المشرف عليها!*
*وقد استغل هذا الخطأ- الذي لا إرادة لي فيه- بعض الحاقدين من المبتدعة، فنسب إلي أني ضعفت الحديث! عامله الله بما يستحق.*
*__________*
*العلو" (93/25)، و"ظلال الجنة" (1/276/622)، وهذا الحديث واحد من ستة أحاديث عند مسلم بهذه الرواية، ولقد كان هذا وحده يكفي رادعاً لهؤلاء الجهلة عن تضعيفهم لحديث الترجمة بجعفر هذا، لو كانوا يعلمون! فكيف وهناك عشرات الأحاديث من رواية جعفر هذا اتفق الحفاظ على تصحيحها قديماً وحديثاً، كالترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهم ؟! وهي معروفة مبثوثة في مختلف أبواب كتب السنة. ولذلك قال الذهبي في ترجمة جعفر من "المغني ":*
*"صدوق، صالح، ثقة، ضعفه يحيى القطان وغيره، فيه تشيع، وله ما ينكر".*
*وقال في "الكاشف ":*
*"ثقة، فيه شيء، مع كثرة علومه ".*
*ولذلك أورده في كتابه "معرفة الرواة المتكلم فيهم بما لا يوجب الرد" (ص 81 - 82)، وذكر فيه نحو ما تقدم.*
*وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":*
*"صدوق زاهد، لكنه كان يتشيع ".*
*والخلاصة: أن الرجل صدوق حجة ما لم يظهر خطؤه؛ كسائر الثقات الذين فيهم شيء من الضعف، فتضعيفهم للحديث به مما يشعر أنهم يظنون- لبالغ جهلهم- أن كل كلام في الراوي هو جرح مقبول، وهذا ما لا يقبله حتى من كان مبتدئاً في هذا العلم. والله المستعان. *

الكتاب : السلسلة الصحيحة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين الألباني*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*
*
*6620 - ( قولي: ( الله أكبر ) عشر مرارٍ، يقول الله: هذا لي، وقولي: ( سبحان الله ) عشر مرارٍ، يقول الله: هذ ا لي. وقولي: ( اللهم! اغفر لي )، يقول: قد فعلتُ، فتقولين عشر مرارٍ، ويقول: قد فعلت ).*
*قال الالباني في السلسلة الضعيفة: 
ضعيف بهذا السياق.*
*أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير" ( 24/ 302/766 ) قال: حدثنا محمد بن صالح بن الوليد النرسي: ثنا محمد بن المثنى:  ثنا أبو بكر الحنفي: ثنا بكير بن مسمار: أخبرني زيد بن أسلم عن سلمى أم بني رافع مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قالت:*
*يا رسول الله! أخبرني بكلمات ولا تكثر عليَّ، فقال:... فذكره.*
*قلت: وهذا إسناد رواته محتج بهم في " الصحيح "، كما قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2/ 248 )، والهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 5 1/ 92 )، ولم يستثنيا ( النرسي ) شيخ الطبراني، لنزول طبقته عن شيوخ "الصحيحين "، عند أهل*
*العلم، وأين هم اليوم؟! هذا أولاً.*
*وثانياً: إنما يصح هذا الإطلاق أو الاغماض، إذا كان الشيخ ثقة مشهوراً، أو كان متابعاً من غيره، و ( النرسي ) هذا من شيوخ الطبراني الذين لم نجد له ترجمة، وقد روى له حديثاً واحداً في "المعجم الصغير" كنت خرجته قديماً في " الروض النضير" ( 1/ 129 - 130 ) منوهاً بأنه ممن لم نجد له ترجمة، والأمر كذالك حتى اليوم. ولم يرو له في " المعجم الأوسط " شيئاً، وروى له في "المعجم الكبير " أحاديث أخرى. وله في كتابه " الدعاء" أكثر من عشرة أحاديث، تجد أرقامها في المجلد الأول منه ( ص 594 - تحقيق الدكتور البخاري ).*
*ولعل أصل الحديث ما رواه عطاف بن خالد عن زيد بن أسلم عن أم رافع أنها قالت:*
*دلني يا رسول الله! على عمل يأجرني الله عليه، قال:*
*" يا أم رافع! إذا قمت إلى الصلاة، فسبحي الله عشراً وهلليه عشراً واحمديه عشراً وكبريه عشراً واستغفريه عشراً.. " الحديث نحوه أتم منه.*
*وإسناده حسن، ولذلك خرجته في " الصحيحة " ( 3338 ).*

----------


## ابو لمى

> *وسؤال آخر لوسمحتم هل* *التسبيح بعشر* *معارض للتسبيح بثلاث وثلاثين ؟ بارك الله فيكم وزادكم الله علماً*


ليس معارض . . فقد ورد ايضا التسبيح ب 10 عند مسلم في صحيحه ولكن بعضهم يرى فيه خطأ أو وهم إما من سمي مولى ابي بكر او الراوي عنه . . ولعله صحيح وليس فيه خطأ . . 
. . ولكن مسلم أورده-على ما أظن بعد الحديث الأشهر . . 
. .

----------


## ابو لمى

وفاطمة عندما سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خادماً . . .دلها على مثل هذا الدعاء . . وايضا كما رود خلاف في العدد بعد مايقال في دبر الصلاة ثلاثا او ثلاثين او عشرا . . 
ورد خلاف في العدد هنا . . فقد نصح ابنته بـ ثلاثة وثلاثين تحميدة وتسبيخ وتهليل . . 
والحديث أعلاه نعلم أن إسحاق بن أبي طلحة من أثبت الناس في أنس . . واي حديث يذكره عن جدته أم سليم فقد سمعه من أنس . . 
وهو حديث صحيح إن شاء الله تعالى . . .ولا يمكن أن يكون غير ذلك . . سنداً أو متناً . . ودعاوي التضعيف بالإرسال لا تقال لابن ابي طلحة-ابن الصحابة اذا احال الى جدته . . (تقال فقط للموالي مثل عطاء ومجاهد وابن جبير الخ)

ولعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغير ابنته يخفف على الناس . . وأم سليم-المبشرة بالجنة- تحديدا دون كثير من الصحابة هي أقرب لمثل هذا المتن  .. 
. . وحديث فاطمة عليها السلام والرضوان هو:

----------


## ابو لمى

صحيح البخاري: 5985 حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ ، عَنِ الحَكَمِ ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ : أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلاَمُ شَكَتْ مَا تَلْقَى فِي يَدِهَا مِنَ الرَّحَى ، فَأَتَتِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَسْأَلُهُ خَادِمًا فَلَمْ تَجِدْهُ ، فَذَكَرَتْ ذَلِكَ لِعَائِشَةَ ، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَخْبَرَتْهُ ، قَالَ : فَجَاءَنَا وَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مَضَاجِعَنَا ، فَذَهَبْتُ أَقُومُ ، فَقَالَ : مَكَانَكِ فَجَلَسَ بَيْنَنَا حَتَّى وَجَدْتُ بَرْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ عَلَى صَدْرِي ، فَقَالَ : أَلاَ أَدُلُّكُمَا عَلَى مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمَا مِنْ خَادِمٍ ؟ إِذَا أَوَيْتُمَا إِلَى فِرَاشِكُمَا ، أَوْ أَخَذْتُمَا مَضَاجِعَكُمَا ، فَكَبِّرَا ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ ، وَسَبِّحَا ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ ، وَاحْمَدَا ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ ، فَهَذَا خَيْرٌ لَكُمَا مِنْ خَادِمٍ وَعَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، عَنْ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ ، قَالَ : التَّسْبِيحُ أَرْبَعٌ وَثَلاَثُونَ.
.
.
فهذا أصل , , 
, ,
وماذكروه أنه على شرط مسلم . . . في الحقيقة هو أقوى من شرط مسلم . . حيث رواه إمامان كبيران(مقارنة بشيخ مسلم) عن عكرمة بن عمار . . وكيع بن الجراح وعبد الله بن المبارك . . 
فلا أعلم لماذا يكثرون الكلام ويردون الطريق الصحيح بطرق ضعيفة تثير شكوكهم . . 
. . 
فالحديث صحيح إن شاء الله . . وفي نفسي من أرفع الصحيح . . 
. .

----------


## ابو لمى

ولا أعلم حقيقة لماذا بعض العجم سواء الترمذي أو الحاكم يذكرون مصطلح "صلاة التسبيح" مع هذا الحديث!!
؟

وإثبات أنه على شرط مسلم . . ثم إثبات أنه أقوى من شرط مسلم بما لايقارن هو:
.
قال مسلم في صحيحه في كذا حديث: حدثنا زهير بن حرب ، حدثنا عمر بن يونس الحنفي ، حدثنا عكرمة بن عمار ، حدثنا إسحاق بن أبي طلحة . . . .
. . 

فمن أقوى عبد الله بن المبارك و وكيع(من العلماء) أم عمر بن يونس (من الرواة) . . ؟؟
سؤال لايختلف في جوابه أحد . .
. . انتهى . .

----------


## ابو لمى

المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم:
*36 - سَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَن إِسْحَق بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ عَنْ جَدَّتِهِ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ هَل سَمِعَ مِنْهَا قَالَ هُوَ مُرْسَلٌ وَعِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ يُدْخِلُ بَيْنَ إِسْحَق وَأم سليم أنسا*

----------


## ابو لمى

> ليس معارض . . فقد ورد ايضا التسبيح ب 10 عند مسلم في صحيحه ولكن بعضهم يرى فيه خطأ أو وهم إما من سمي مولى ابي بكر او الراوي عنه . . ولعله صحيح وليس فيه خطأ . .
> . . ولكن مسلم أورده-على ما أظن بعد الحديث الأشهر . .


ونعني وهم في العدد . . وليس في أصل الحديث . . . 
.. 
وعند البخاري: 
وهذا الحديث وهو متفق عليه:
.
صحيح البخاري: 5996 حدثني إسحاق ، أخبرنا يزيد ، أخبرنا ورقاء ، عن سمي ، عن أبي صالح ، عن أبي هريرة ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ذهب أهل الدثور بالدرجات والنعيم المقيم . قال : كيف ذاك ؟ قالوا : صلوا كما صلينا ، وجاهدوا كما جاهدنا ، وأنفقوا من فضول أموالهم ، وليست لنا أموال . قال : أفلا أخبركم بأمر تدركون من كان قبلكم ، وتسبقون من جاء بعدكم ، ولا يأتي أحد بمثل ما جئتم به إلا من جاء بمثله ؟ تسبحون في دبر كل صلاة عشرا ، وتحمدون عشرا ، وتكبرون عشرا تابعه عبيد الله بن عمر ، عن سمي ، ورواه ابن عجلان ، عن سمي ، ورجاء بن حيوة ، ورواه جرير ، عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع ، عن أبي صالح ، عن أبي الدرداء ، ورواه سهيل ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
.
.
وللفائدة طرق حديث أم سليم كأنها سألت عندما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيتها  .. 
 ..

----------


## ابو لمى

رجعت للحديث في صحيح مسلم . . . بعض كلامي يصححه الإتيان بالحديث . . 
 .. 


صحيح مسلم: 979 حَدَّثَنَا عَاصِمُ بْنُ النَّضْرِ التَّيْمِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا الْمُعْتَمِرُ ، حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ ، ح قَالَ : وَحَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا لَيْثٌ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ ، كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ سُمَيٍّ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ - وَهَذَا حَدِيثُ قُتَيْبَةَ - أَنَّ فُقَرَاءَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ أَتَوْا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالُوا : ذَهَبَ أَهْلُ الدُّثُورِ بِالدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلَى ، وَالنَّعِيمِ الْمُقِيمِ ، فَقَالَ : وَمَا ذَاكَ ؟ قَالُوا : يُصَلُّونَ كَمَا نُصَلِّي ، وَيَصُومُونَ كَمَا نَصُومُ ، وَيَتَصَدَّقُون  َ وَلَا نَتَصَدَّقُ ، وَيُعْتِقُونَ وَلَا نُعْتِقُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَفَلَا أُعَلِّمُكُمْ شَيْئًا تُدْرِكُونَ بِهِ مَنْ سَبَقَكُمْ وَتَسْبِقُونَ بِهِ مَنْ بَعْدَكُمْ ؟ وَلَا يَكُونُ أَحَدٌ أَفْضَلَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا مَنْ صَنَعَ مِثْلَ مَا صَنَعْتُمْ قَالُوا : بَلَى ، يَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ قَالَ : تُسَبِّحُونَ ، وَتُكَبِّرُونَ ، وَتَحْمَدُونَ ، دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ مَرَّةً قَالَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ : فَرَجَعَ فُقَرَاءُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالُوا : سَمِعَ إِخْوَانُنَا أَهْلُ الْأَمْوَالِ بِمَا فَعَلْنَا ، فَفَعَلُوا مِثْلَهُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَزَادَ غَيْرُ قُتَيْبَةَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ عَنِ اللَّيْثِ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ ، قَالَ سُمَيٌّ : فَحَدَّثْتُ بَعْضَ أَهْلِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ ، فَقَالَ : وَهِمْتَ ، إِنَّمَا قَالَ تُسَبِّحُ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ ، وَتَحْمَدُ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ ، وَتُكَبِّرُ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى أَبِي صَالِحٍ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ، فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِي فَقَالَ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ، حَتَّى تَبْلُغَ مِنْ جَمِيعِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةً وَثَلَاثِينَ . قَالَ ابْنُ عَجْلَانَ : فَحَدَّثْتُ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ رَجَاءَ بْنَ حَيْوَةَ ، فَحَدَّثَنِي بِمِثْلِهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَحَدَّثَنِي أُمَيَّةُ بْنُ بِسْطَامَ الْعَيْشِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحٌ ، عَنْ سُهَيْلٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذَهَبَ أَهْلُ الدُّثُورِ بِالدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلَى ، وَالنَّعِيمِ الْمُقِيمِ ، بِمِثْلِ حَدِيثِ قُتَيْبَةَ ، عَنِ اللَّيْثِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ أَدْرَجَ فِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَوْلَ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فُقَرَاءُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَى آخِرِ الْحَدِيثِ ، وَزَادَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : يَقُولُ سُهَيْلٌ : إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ ، إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ ، فَجَمِيعُ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ثَلَاثَةٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ.
. .

----------


## ابو لمى

فبين هذا التفصيل في صحيح مسلم . . الخطأ في رواية ورقاء (وليس سمي) التي نقلناها من صحيح البخاري . . الرد السابق . .
 ومصدر الخطأ . . قد يكون من ورقاء وقد يكون من يزيد أو حتى من إسحاق بن راهويه . . للمراجعة . . والاحتمال الضئيل أن يكون سمي قد حدث به ورقاء قبل علمه بوهمه . .
 .. 
 ..

----------

